# 1940 schwinn new world



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Well here is a pic of a real cool original.A 1940 Schwinn New World .This is a good running cruiser,rides excellent!Original as you can get,right down to the pre-war U.S RUBBER TIRES!


----------



## sam

does it say"NEW WORLD"  or   "THE WORLD"?
Really sharp bike!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

It say's "SCHWINN NEW WORLD" on the down tube .


----------



## sam

Big WOW factor!
Inspired me to do some more work on mine today---thanks.
Question:
What are the decals at the top and bottom of the seat tube?
I knew they came with" the New World" on the downTube(topside),and the "Hat in the Ring" on the center of the seattube,but haven't seen what the two other decals looked like(my guess is a schwinn quality cross and a Cro-Mo tubing)
again your New World is great---sam


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Yes ,the top of the seat tube would be the Schwinn quality cross,and at the bottom is the chromolly decal.What year is your New world?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

OH man.  That's just the kind I've been looking for.  They are not to be found, shiny or shabby.
Thanks for the pic.
B.


----------



## PCHiggin

Beautiful bike,nice find. The early lightweights are scarce. Pat


----------



## sam

Mine is about the same year as yours--only a single speed.But it does have the 3piece crank like yours.Got it off ebay a few mo.s back for $20+shipping.House painted and bad pics,so I was the only bidder.Chrome(nickel)was really wore too,but on pitting,so I buffed and painted it black.I'll try an get a pic up soon
PS nice to see a schwinn lightweight that the brake levers haven't been robbed --but at $75 plus it's easy to see why they go missing!


----------



## sam

mine:
IMG]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/100.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sam

decal:


----------



## mruiz

*I got one of the same*

But mine is missing the handle bar grips, not sure is they should be green or black? Question iswhat year did they stop the Schwinn scrip on the front srocket?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I have a late 1947/early 1948 New World track bike with the 3 piece crank and a plain inch pitch sprocket, which might narrow things down. But the AS&Co sprockets may have been 1/2 inch pitch only.


----------



## Ariel View

This thread got me thinkin'...

What's the difference between a New World and a Superior?  I know the front mud guard connects to an eyelet on the fork on the Superiors but other than that...  

(BTW,  Nice bikes in this thread!)


----------



## sam

New Worlds were seamless tubing,Superiors were Cro-Mo tubing.


----------



## Ariel View

sam said:


> New Worlds were seamless tubing,Superiors were Cro-Mo tubing.




That's what I thought but then I read this.



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yes ,the top of the seat tube would be the Schwinn quality cross,and *at the bottom is the chromolly decal*.What year is your New world?




All the old catalogs I've seen list the New Worlds as "Seemless steel tubing" and really stress the Chro-Mo on the Superiors & Paramounts (as if it's "the answer to all your problems" steel other than what they use elsewhere).

I guess it's not unheard of for Schwinn to bend the rules though.


----------



## RMS37

Here is the back page of an undated brochure for the Paramount/Superior/New World line. I believe the brochure is likely from 1941






In Schwinn?s words the differences between the Superior and New World lines are the quality of materials used and the care (translate as time and labor) involved in their construction and finish.

Physically the frames look similar by way of both being diamond frames but the details are very different. The entire Superior line used rear facing dropouts while the tourist New Worlds used forward drops. Superior forks have a unique bullet end fork crown and use round blades while New World blades are oval to round.  I believe that the tubing used for the Superior line was also thinner walled than the tubing used for the New World line. Thinner tubing equates to a lighter more resiliant frame but requires greater skill to fillet braze the joints. 

Production of the Paramount and Superior lines was limited while the New World models were essentially mass produced in a manner similar to Schwinn?s Balloon models.  

The following prices (from a prewar Schwinn parts book) also give a picture of the differing production cost for the three models.

Standard balloon frame - $12.00
Standard balloon fork - $2.00
Total ? $14.00

New World Frame - $14.00
New World Fork - $2.50
Total - $16.50

Superior Frame ? $20.00
Superior Fork - $4.00
Total - $24.00

Paramount Frame - $30.00
Paramount Fork ? $5.50 
Total ? $35.50


----------



## Ariel View

Thanks for the info RMS37.  Very helpful and interesting.  -especially the prices!  Whoa!



RMS37 said:


> Physically the frames look similar by way of both being diamond frames but the details are very different.* The entire Superior line used rear facing dropouts while the tourist New Worlds used forward drops.* Superior forks have a unique bullet end fork crown and use round blades while New World blades are oval to round.  I believe that the tubing used for the Superior line was also thinner walled than the tubing used for the New World line. Thinner tubing equates to a lighter more resiliant frame but requires greater skill to fillet braze the joints.




One thing though.  I think the way the rear dropouts face is more an indicator of year rather than model.  The forward facing dropouts mean that the frame was produced 1946 or later.  I could be wrong here, but a quick look at the brochures on Tom Findley's site shows the 1941 New World line with rear dropouts.  It's easiest to see on the stripped down track version.

Have a click!  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_02.html

The 1946 brochure he has describes the "New Schwinn built" forward facing dropouts.

I'll take any year New World.  Nice bikes indeed!


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Seems to me I've seen those bullet topped forks on a New World or two but maybe I have the wrong picture in my head.  This one isn't really clear.  I've got a better picture somewhere.  I'll dig it out when the kids are asleep and I can think.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Here they are, this one was advertised as for a New World.


----------



## sam

Schwinn started forward facing drop-outs in 38 on some bikes---the seperate seat clamp is post-war.
All three L/Ws could be ordered with any equpt avalible.


----------



## mruiz

*Summary of all conclusions*

Now we say a fix seat post clap is prewar along with 3 pieace crank. Schwinn script (AS&C)
1946 and later has 1 pieace crank. Removable seat post clap.
I think I got it now.
 Mitch


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The 3 piece crank was also available postwar- I have one on my 1947.  This uses a smaller, threaded bottom bracket and will not interchange with the 1 piece crank.


----------



## Ariel View

mruiz said:


> Now we say a fix seat post clap is prewar along with 3 pieace crank. Schwinn script (AS&C)
> 1946 and later has 1 pieace crank. Removable seat post clap.
> I think I got it now.
> Mitch




Are you sure you got it?  I don't get it and I've been trying for a long time.  About the only thing that I'm sure of is that there are few absolutes when it comes to vintage Schwinn lightweights and even fewer experts.

You mention the A$S crank.  That was standard equipment on the Superiors.  It was offered as an upgrade option on the New Worlds for a few shekels more.  As far as the seat clamps are concerned - the rule may apply to New Worlds but it doesn't apply to Superiors.  I'm pretty sure (anonymous internet forum guy here  ) Superiors had the removable metal clamp back in 1939...possibly from day one of their manufacture.


----------



## mruiz

*mine is a new world*

Serial # E15106 in green like the first bike. 3 pieace crank , fix seat post.
Single free wheel rear hub by Schwinn, with large flange. And the AS&CO front sprocet. So what year is it??????
I just keep geting more Daze and Confused. 
 mitch


----------



## Ariel View

mruiz said:


> So what year is it??????
> I just keep geting more Daze and Confused.
> mitch




LOL.  

So the seat clamp is part of the frame?  That would be a good indication of 1945 or earlier.  The serial number fits squarely into 19......wait for it......  1948 according to http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber3.htm.  Exceptions to the rule is the rule with these things.  It's more likely that it's 1945 or earlier because of the seat clamp.   

Sounds like an awesome bike.  

I DEMAND PICS!!!  (Hey, I'm trying to feed my obsession here)


----------



## mruiz

*I will load pics soon*

I am awiating for the oval grips, and one fender brace to arrive.
1945 of earlier that is interesting, mite make it prewar and the oldest bike I have.
 Thanks


----------



## pedal4416

sailorbenjamin said:


> Here they are, this one was advertised as for a New World.




i listed these forks for my boss who has boxes of these, all NOS but some are scratched and some are mint. we have them in almost every color you can think of.


----------



## sam

any chance he has the grips?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

And how bout a 23" frame?


----------



## pedal4416

im pretty sure we have NOS grips. what do they look like? are they the cushion grips? and he also has about 8 bikes, all different prices and sizes. ill take a look and post his inventory. if you have a chance to get to madison wi you can come to the shop, we have lots of antique bikes and parts but the owner has kinda high prices on most stuff but you can still find deals.


----------



## letutt

i ride fixed gear bikes all the time but never knew any history.  the oldest bike i ride is early seventies.  your schwinn gives me new found respect for the brand.  beautiful bike, keep rollin.


----------



## sam

The grips would have an Ovel schwinn not the tear-drop schwinn,and no finger grips.Other than that they do look almost like new cushion grips.


----------



## hzqw2l

*1941 New World Ladies*

Here's the sister bike from 1941.  Dated from the Morrow Hub code.
Glass reflector, forward facing dropouts, one piece crank.
Couldn't pass it up for $33

It's cold out so I haven't had the chance to detail it yet.  The bike will come back quite a bit.


----------



## 3rdbike

Wow, what a steal!!  I can't quite make out what the small round "A S" tubing decal says, down on the lower portion of the seat tube.  Would you do me a favor and post what you can read of it??

Reason I ask is I've heard so many people say the New World's were CroMo tubing, and I tend to think not.

Thanks!  And congrats on a sweet bike!


----------



## mruiz

*mine say's Cromo on the tubing also 1941-1944*

The same as hzqw21, but in boys, the only differants is I have 3 pieace crank
with the AS&CO logo. Thanks to RIC here on this forums I have the grips, just
waiting for spring for 1 fender brace. Then I will post pics.
 Mitch


----------



## Ariel View

hzqw2l said:


> Here's the sister bike from 1941.  Dated from the Morrow Hub code.
> Glass reflector, forward facing dropouts, one piece crank.
> Couldn't pass it up for $33




WAT ?!?!  $33!!  Incredible.  Well done, sir!



3rdbike said:


> I can't quite make out what the small round "A S" tubing decal says, down on the lower portion of the seat tube.  Would you do me a favor and post what you can read of it??




That's the first thing I looked at to.  The upper right portion of it looks a bit damaged.  The words I can read around the rim are "genuine '_something'_ steel tubing"  I've never seen one before.  very cool.



mruiz said:


> The same as hzqw21, but in boys, the only differants is I have 3 pieace crank
> with the AS&CO logo. Thanks to RIC here on this forums I have the grips, just
> waiting for spring for 1 fender brace. Then I will post pics. Mitch




Is it spring yet?


----------



## hzqw2l

*AS Tubing Decal*

Here's the decal.

It says:

         Genuine Seamless
                   AS
            Steel Tubing

No mention of Cro Mo.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I'm working on an early post-war New World.  It came with all black-out hubs, one-piece sprocket, and crank, wood block pedals,an inch-pitch  ND two speed, and chrome handlebars.  Forward facing rear drop-outs without holes for the fender stays.  Original stays were like those on the 1940 above- wire, with a washer to mount over the axles.  No brazed on kickstand mount, and an integral seatpost clamp.  Serial number is K53826 stamped into the bottom bracket shell.  Interestingly, there is no sign of the "genuine seamless tubing" decal, and the seat tube appears to have a seam when I poke a finger up from the bottom bracket.  The headbadge and the downtube decal both say "New World".  This was my daily driver for several years but has been laid up for almost 20.  I'm looking forward to getting back on the road, if in a slightly tarted up form- adding a front hub brake either 650B or 26X1 3/8 aluminum rims and a cottered crank for a slightly more serious adult bike effect.


----------



## mruiz

*1941 new world green*

does it look like this one.
 Mitch


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Mitch:
It did look a lot like the 1941, but with a one piece crank and ND hubs and a long period of neglect before I found it.   I'd post a picture, but it's a basket case right now.  What is your serial number?  It looks like you have forward facing drop-outs as well.


----------



## frogger1903

*Schwinn New World*

While on the topic of Schwinn New Worlds - would anyone have a extra pair of fenders and chain guard for my neglected New World ?
                             Any help appreciated, Dennis


----------



## sam

another one on ebay---
http://cgi.ebay.com/1940s-schwinn-n...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## unadilla

*pre-war new world*

Cross-posting from another thread here, but here's a picture of the finally finished semi-restoration of my '39 (IIRC from checking the serial number..) New World.  Pulled from a dumpster years ago- looked like a rusty wreck, but there was something cool about it, so I kept it in the back of the garage at my parents' place for the last decade.  Amazed at how it cleaned up.  Still waiting for a new front wheel for it- stuck one from my Hercules 3-speed on for the time being.


----------



## michaels

Those Scwinns Lightweights are some really cool bikes, I'm working on my dads, Elgin (columbia) lighweight and can't wait to get it back on 2 wheels. Seems like a neat part of bike history that is overlooked by the multi tube crowd. I'm watching the olympic bike race while I type this, a definate relation to these classic bikes.


----------



## jackomeano

*Yeah yeah yeah*

Ok the schwinn was a good bicycle concederng that it was hard to get french italian english bicycles.
But you cannot compare the two my Legnano at 28lbs 3 speed and fenders make that Schwinn (world) American tour
look like !@#$ ...


----------



## BlueTarp

jackomeano said:


> Ok the schwinn was a good bicycle concederng that it was hard to get french italian english bicycles.
> But you cannot compare the two my Legnano at 28lbs 3 speed and fenders make that Schwinn (world) American tour
> look like !@#$ ...




The fact that you are comparing them seems to negate your statement that they cannot be compared. You can always find some basis for comparing two things that are essentially different but considering the discussion here is regarding Schwinn lightweights your comments seem irrelevant to the discussion at hand. Perhaps you could start a separate thread where you offer to compare your Legnano with all comers, be they Schwinn lightweights, Lamborghini Countachs, or aromatic cheeses.


----------



## jackomeano

*Yes.*

im just saying that !  I dont know of any lightweight american or british bicycle (1900-!970)that has won a tour de france or Giro de italia. And I can see y!    Ok If you like your bicycle weighting in at 30 or plus good for you! And if you have a bicycle that looks cheesey It probably is Cheeseeeeee!


----------



## BlueTarp

While the outcome of a bicycle race is more about the fitness level of the rider than their mount, (there is no such thing as a “Fast Bike,” they will just sit there, stationary forever, until you get on and feed them some of _your_ energy.) it certainly does help to have a competitive bicycle when you enter a race. Still, no one ever did or would enter a major race on your commuter/tourist Legnano, it is a nice and attractive bicycle but it is not the last word in lightweight quality construction and its relationship to a Tour or Giro winning bicycle is somewhat akin to the relationship between a Schwinn New World Lightweight and a six day Paramount. 

If you are looking for a top end period ride, compare your Legnano to a Prewar Paramount Tourist with components designed and manufactured by Schwinn to equal anything available in the world at that time. I think you will find that Schwinn achieved their goal handily and that their companion, second tier, Superior is at the least equal to (and arguably superior to) a standard tourist Legnano of the time.


----------



## jackomeano

Maybe compared to the standard model  ok, but mine is not the standard model it was the highest model of the time. And is more rare than the racing models because they were rode hard.  Even the racing model was cheaper.  Get me a weight on the Schwinn of the time with fenders tourista model!  I stand at 28lbs.

 
Oh and the head badge has a guy with a sword on it.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Nice Legnano.  You should go somewhere and start a thread on it.  This thread is about Schwinns, regardless of their weight.  I had a 1928 Raleigh that weighed 21 pounds dressed and I've got a '42 Roadmaster that weighs 35 pounds and I really enjoy riding them both but this thread is about Schwinns and I like them a lot too.  That's why I'm here, to talk about Schwinns.  Let's not start throwing any random old bike in it just to start arguments.
And get a spell checker.


----------



## ricky123

The bike is indeed beautiful and a class apart which is evident from its labels. Clearly it is an original version of the Schwinn quality cross


----------



## Nigelshaffer

*Any info on my new world I just picked up?*

I found this in a garage for 100 bucks was it worth it? Also I can't find much information on the race model compared to the touring models. The serial number is d2940.


----------



## pakman2

There does not seem to be much information on the race version of the New World. Your bike is a later version of the New World but still pre-ear as the early version had rear facing dropouts. It seems that the racer version had no fenders and one could buy the Superior/Paramount parts to lighten the bicycle. Also the bottom bracket had to be for the three piece crank size to allow for the lighter cranks. I think your bike has a Williams crank which was an option on pre war bikes. I am curious to the rims and hubs on this bike.
The pre war New Worlds had no eyelets on the dropouts for  the fenders and the fenders attached to the axle.
For $100.00 that is a good buy. More pics woul be nice to see.


----------



## Nigelshaffer

The hubs say schwinn dural on them and rims are steel and are 27 1/4 inch. No black out parts either. It has a "persons" saddle on it as well. Owner said his grandfather bought it at a six day race. Does anyone remake the decal?


----------



## Nigelshaffer

*New world racer*

Oh and the fork has the steering lock on it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Nice bike!  With the locking fork it probably did not spend a lot of time at the velodrome but was a trainer out in the real world.  The Schwinn Dural hubs are a nice extra.  I have a 1947 New World set up the same way- 3pc cranks, fixie dural hubs, drop bars, aluminum stem and a Persons "racer" saddle.  The schtick I got from the previous owner was that it was a rental bike at a velodrome.  With 90 inch gears it is not fun to ride in the city, but Schwinn used their own threading for sprockets so I haven't been able to find a larger one.  I did find a smaller chainring, but it misses the clearance dimple on the chainstay.   I need to get cracking on it because I do not need another wall hanger.
New Worlds are nice bikes, and one of the few bikes built well and built for grown ups in the US at the time.  Even a Raleigh would leave them in the dust, but they are sturdy and comfortable.


----------



## Nigelshaffer

Hey thanks. I'm currently trying to do a small restoration on it with new paint and re laced wheels. The owner told me he thought it was from the thirties and had had it in the family since he was born. I think it's 1940 but idk. Does anyone re produce the old decal and is it a decal or a print? I found a catalog ad of it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The Schwinn Quality decals are easy to get, the Schwinn Seamless  and hat in the ring decals very occasionally show up as NOS, but I have not seen a "The New World" script decal show up in a couple of years of occasionally looking.


----------



## Nigelshaffer

Well I guess I will buy some decal paper and make it myself. Any idea what it might be worth? Not a big deal but wondering what difference in price than what I paid for it.


----------



## SirMike1983

Nice New World racer. The hubs are much less common than the usual steel Schwinn ones, or the coaster brake ones. These frames are surprisingly light and well-made. I have a 1947 New World tourist that I really enjoy riding.


----------



## Nigelshaffer

*Is it worth to restore*

Is it worth restoring if I'm keeping it for myself?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Heck yes.  Repack the bearings and ride it for a while.  If you like it, you can take it to the next level.  For a one/two/or three speed bike they are loved by many, and a whole different experience than a ballooner or a more modern bike.  If you don't like it, part it out. The hubs, bars and cranks are worth something, and let me know if you are selling the frame and forks!  Like the old ad said, try it, you'll like it!


----------



## SirMike1983

Andrew Gorman said:


> Heck yes.  Repack the bearings and ride it for a while.  If you like it, you can take it to the next level.  For a one/two/or three speed bike they are loved by many, and a whole different experience than a ballooner or a more modern bike.  If you don't like it, part it out. The hubs, bars and cranks are worth something, and let me know if you are selling the frame and forks!  Like the old ad said, try it, you'll like it!




Yep- try it. It's really different than the cruisers and the modern bikes. It's an under appreciated segment of the market.


----------



## Larmo63

*1946 New World*

Traded for this yesterday...


----------



## SirMike1983

Looks like the base model New World. That's about as clean as they come. They are great riding bicycles.


----------



## Siestabikes

What tire size does the bike take....the earlier 599 or 597?


----------

